# Appli Filmer devant derrière simultanément



## tazdunord (16 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il une appli qui permette de filmer avec la caméra arrière tout en incrustant la vidéo de caméra avant simultanément ?

Merci d’avance


----------

